
Programming language Python's 'existential threat' is app distribution - williamstein
https://www.zdnet.com/article/programming-language-pythons-existential-threat-is-app-distribution-is-this-the-answer/
======
mark_l_watson
This looks great. I tried making a standalone Python app that used a
pretrained tensoflow model - I ran into various issues and (temporarily) gave
up. I will give PyOxidizer a try.

